# Problemi con beryl

## danielinux

Avevo installato ai suoi tempi sul mio sys XGL con compiz e poi disinstallato.  

Ho aggiornato il sistema e volendo passare a AIGLX, ho seguito le guide su  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects per la mia scheda nvidia e  http://gentoo-wiki.com/AIGLX per AIGLX.

Dopo aver installato beryl (x11-wm/beryl-0.1.2 ), lancio beryl-manager e a questo punto l'X server crasha senza il minimo errore.

Se provo invece a lanciare beryl da linea di comando esce il seguente messaggio:

```

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Anche lanciando beryl --replace &  la situazione non cambia.

I driver nvidia sono 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631 [/b]

Per i pacchetti di X ho:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 e

x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="aiglx dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vmware -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -voodoo" 0 kB
```

Compilato con il flag aiglx.

xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "PHILIPS"

    HorizSync   30 - 66

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce4"

    Monitor     "PHILIPS"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Aiuto!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

per lanciare beryl da linea di comando devi dare beryl --replace. il problema è che in questo modo dovresti anche lanciare il decoratore delle finestre, che dovrebbe essere emerald.

puoi per favore postare i pacchetti che hai smascherato per installare beryl?

----------

## danielinux

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> per lanciare beryl da linea di comando devi dare beryl --replace. il problema è che in questo modo dovresti anche lanciare il decoratore delle finestre, che dovrebbe essere emerald.
> 
> puoi per favore postare i pacchetti che hai smascherato per installare beryl?

 

Intanto grazie x l'immediatezza...

I pacchetti sono:

```

#AIGLX -----------------------------------------------

#Beryl Core

=x11-wm/beryl-0.1* 

=x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1*

=x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1*

=x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1*

x11-plugins/beryl-vidcap -*

=x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.1*

=x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.1*

=x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0*

#Experimental Plugins

x11-plugins/beryl-xglsnow -*

#Window Decorators

=x11-wm/emerald-0.1*

=x11-misc/emerald-themes-0.1*

=x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.1*

x11-wm/aquamarine -*

x11-wm/heliodor -*

#AIGLX -----------------------------------------------

```

----------

## Elbryan

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

e poi

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

e postami l'output.

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"  NEIN!BIG ERRORE! supporto dri disabilitato con un nvidia!! mettici un # davanti

EndSection 

```

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect opengl set nvidia
> ```
> ...

 

```
direct rendering: Yes
```

Avevo anche provato a lanciare lo script della guida del beryl

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

beryl --replace dbus settings &

emerald &

```

in console (in fluxbox) ma il risultato non cambia.

----------

## Elbryan

Togli quel dri da li'..

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"  NEIN!BIG ERRORE! supporto dri va disabilitato con un nvidia!! mettici un # davanti

EndSection

----------

## danielinux

Pensa che era commentato ed io ... stupido , l'ho scommentato pensando che servisse (vedento l'opzione Option "dri" "true" nella sezione device)

Ora la tolgo e ti so dire se lanciando beryl-manager funge...

----------

## Elbryan

In realta' dovresti anche compilare xorg-server senza la flag use dri forse :S..

Di questo non ne sono certo al 100%..

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> In realta' dovresti anche compilare xorg-server senza la flag use dri forse :S..
> 
> Di questo non ne sono certo al 100%..

 

Dato che così non funge ancora provo a ricompilare xorg-server ... UFFA!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

flag dbus in make.conf ed emerso dbus e dbus nel runlevel .. li hai?

----------

## danielinux

Aspetta però... nel mio make.conf c'è la flag dri, quindi vuol dire che anche nella versione che avevo prima lo avevo emerso e così funzionava..

quindi penso che non sia dato da quello...

----------

## Elbryan

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Aspetta però... nel mio make.conf c'è la flag dri, quindi vuol dire che anche nella versione che avevo prima lo avevo emerso e così funzionava..
> 
> quindi penso che non sia dato da quello...

 

infatti era un mio dubbio.. meglio cosi'..

Scusa ma se prima funzionava ed ora no..qual e' la differenza?

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

>  *danielinux wrote:*   Aspetta però... nel mio make.conf c'è la flag dri, quindi vuol dire che anche nella versione che avevo prima lo avevo emerso e così funzionava..
> 
> quindi penso che non sia dato da quello... 
> 
> infatti era un mio dubbio.. meglio cosi'..
> ...

 

Funzionava il server x con XGL e compiz quando lo avevo installato... adesso volevo provare AIGLX con beryl..

----------

## Ic3M4n

Avevo anche provato a lanciare lo script della guida del beryl

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

beryl --replace dbus settings &

emerald &

```

in console (in fluxbox) ma il risultato non cambia.[/quote]

questo script è vecchio. ti fanno utilizzare ancora i driver di Xorg, cosa che dovevi fare prima che nvidia rilasciasse i driver con la texture_for_quel_che_è

----------

## Elbryan

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl  :Smile:  a me ha funzionato

Guarda che dice a me (ho una intel .. non sa nemmeno che sia una nvidia il mio sistema).

```

tux ~ # beryl-xgl 

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Absent, assuming AIGLX

```

 :Very Happy: 

Comunque mi ripeto.. dbus e' attivo e presente nel tuo sistema?

----------

## danielinux

come faccio a saperlo se è attivo?

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl  a me ha funzionato
> 
> Guarda che dice a me (ho una intel .. non sa nemmeno che sia una nvidia il mio sistema).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi correggo, come faccio a saperlo se è attivo?

----------

## danielinux

Dbus cel'ho ..

```

sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2 [0.61-r1] USE="X gtk python qt3 qt4%* -debug -doc -mono (-selinux)" 1,696 kB 

```

ma questo no ...

```
[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1.2  220 kB
```

 non me lo ha dato nelle dipendenze ... devo installarlo?

----------

## Elbryan

Certo che si!!

emergilo e anche nel make.conf devi avere la flag dbus.

Inoltre assicurati che parta:

```
rc-update add dbus default
```

Ci si becca domani  :Smile:  buona fortuna e portami buone nuove.

PS: A farla breve .. tutta la roba che contiene beryl io la ho emersa nel mio sistema..

Penso che beryl-dbus lo installi se hai la use flag nel make..uhmLast edited by Elbryan on Wed Dec 20, 2006 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Certo che si!!
> 
> emergilo e anche nel make.conf devi avere la flag dbus.
> 
> Inoltre assicurati che parta:
> ...

 

Grazie dell'aiuto... speriamo vada tutto ok!!

----------

## Elbryan

Ah..altro consiglio.

```

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

In questa sezione dell'xorg.conf io ho tolto group 0 poiche' mi dava qualche problema (non ricordo quale).

Casomai toglilo.

Ciaps.

----------

## danielinux

Purtroppo non ho belle notizie...

Ho compilato x11-plugins/beryl-dbus, ho aggiunto all'init il dbus all'avvio ma...

Ho sempre l'errore del crash di X quando faccio partire beryl-manager 

ed ho l'errore seguente quando lancio beryl da console

```

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Quando lo lancio dalla console di fluxbox a mano o con script 

```

beryl --replace dbus settings &

emerald &

```

Non riesco proprio a vedere la fine del tunnel ... Aiuto!!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

Proprio oggi ho messo su beryl su un portatile con una nvidia..

Usi kde o gnome?

Comunque va lanciato con "beryl-manager"

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Proprio oggi ho messo su beryl su un portatile con una nvidia..
> 
> Usi kde o gnome?
> 
> Comunque va lanciato con "beryl-manager"

 

Ho dato una ricompilata a beryl ed ora sembra funzionare correttamente su kde lanciando beryl-manager, mentre in fluxbox continua a crashare il server.

Ho un piccolo problema però ... è tutto molto + lento rispetto all'xgl che avevo messo 

La cosa strana è che provando con beryl-settings a lanciare il benchmark tutto va MOLTO più fluido, ed ho scoperto che mettendo il flag all'opzione Disable Limiter del benchmark tutto torna lento come prima (con 40 Frame al sec contro i 60 )

Cosa devo fare per averlo fluido come in benchmark?

Un'altra cosa ... ho notato che gli effetti come l'effetto acqua non funge ... c'è qualche motivo?

Grazie!!

----------

## Elbryan

 *danielinux wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Proprio oggi ho messo su beryl su un portatile con una nvidia..
> 
> Usi kde o gnome?
> 
> Comunque va lanciato con "beryl-manager" 
> ...

 

Quegli effetti non vanno manco con me..

Invece prova ad impostare Tasto destro diamante -> Advanced options -> Rendering platform -> Force AIGLX

PS: Con fluxbox non parte nemmeno con me  :Smile: 

----------

## danielinux

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quegli effetti non vanno manco con me..
> 
> Invece prova ad impostare Tasto destro diamante -> Advanced options -> Rendering platform -> Force AIGLX
> ...

 

Scusa ma non riesco a trovare la questa voce di menu con il menu avanzato... potresti essere un pò + preciso ?

Grazie mille!!

----------

## Elbryan

Nella tray hai il tuo diamantino rosso di beryl.

Poi fai tasto destro -> advanced beryl options -> Rendering Platform -> Force AIGLX.

Ah mi pare che sia disponibile dall'ultima versione di beryl (0.1.3).

Ah .. e' nuova, uscita oggi quindi fai un emerge --sync per aggiornare il tuo portage  :Smile: 

----------

## starise

<!-- OT -->

Io ho provato poco tempo fa AIGLX con Beryl e non mi sono trovato per niente bene (sempre nvidia) soprattutto di stabilità. Con l'ultima versione di compiz (se usi gnome 2.16 non devi neanche smascherare pacchetti) puoi avere gli stessi effetti molto più stabili e (imho) anche più fluidamente!

<!-- FINE OT -->

----------

## danielinux

 *starise wrote:*   

> <!-- OT -->
> 
> Io ho provato poco tempo fa AIGLX con Beryl e non mi sono trovato per niente bene (sempre nvidia) soprattutto di stabilità. Con l'ultima versione di compiz (se usi gnome 2.16 non devi neanche smascherare pacchetti) puoi avere gli stessi effetti molto più stabili e (imho) anche più fluidamente!
> 
> <!-- FINE OT -->

 

Io non uso gnome  ma kde ... si può usare anche con KDE ?

----------

## u238

Se non erro compiz è stato pensato X gnome.. se usi kde vai molto + comodo con beryl...

..comunque anche io ho lo stesso problema sul portatile con beryl per quanto riguarda gli fps che decadono senza il benchmark.. ho provato ad indagare e ho scoperto che la mia nvidia abbassa il clock e gli fps cadono... quando attivo il benchmark il clock viene alzato automaticamente (si vede che neccessità di + risorse) e gli fps si alzano a 60.. a questo punto volevo chiedere:

C'è 1 commando per non far scendere di clock la mia nvidia? (GoForce 7300 go)

----------

## danielinux

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Se non erro compiz è stato pensato X gnome.. se usi kde vai molto + comodo con beryl...
> 
> ..comunque anche io ho lo stesso problema sul portatile con beryl per quanto riguarda gli fps che decadono senza il benchmark.. ho provato ad indagare e ho scoperto che la mia nvidia abbassa il clock e gli fps cadono... quando attivo il benchmark il clock viene alzato automaticamente (si vede che neccessità di + risorse) e gli fps si alzano a 60.. a questo punto volevo chiedere:
> 
> C'è 1 commando per non far scendere di clock la mia nvidia? (GoForce 7300 go)

 

Come hai fatto a capire che veniva abbassato il clock?

Cmque penso di avere lo stesso identico problema ... qualcuna sa come risolverlo?

----------

## danielinux

Non sa proprio nessuno come fare?

----------

## danielinux

Installando beryl-1.0.3 , ho notato miglioramenti nelle performance di 10 fps (quindi ora ho un 50 fps) , mentre quando faccio partire il benchmark con l'opzione Togli Limitatore, i frame salgono vertiginosamente a 300 fps ... 

Succede a qualcun'altro che magari è riuscito ad incrementare le performance?

Ho inoltre notato che con il benchmark e l'opzione Togli Limitatore , alcuni effetti non vengono eseguiti (ad es. quando ruoto il cubo e scelgo quale faccia visualizzare , viene visualizzato immediatamente il desktop scelto senza effettuare la lenta fluttuazione del cubo per posizionarsi sulla faccia desiderata.)

Capita anche a voi?

----------

## D.Mante

Grazie dell'aiuto... speriamo vada tutto ok!!

----------

## danielinux

 *D.Mante wrote:*   

> Grazie dell'aiuto... speriamo vada tutto ok!!

 

Penso che tu abbia sbagliato a mandare il msg su questo topic

----------

## u238

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come hai fatto a capire che veniva abbassato il clock?
> 
> 

 

ho provato con un watch con nvclock, con il quale puoi verificare il clock delle nvidia.. ho notato che attivando il benchmark il clock va al massimo, altrimenti scende X il risparmio energetico.... secondo me c'è 1 impostazione nei driver nvidia X tenere sempre al massimo il clock, almeno quando il portatile non viene alimentato dalla batteria... però al momento non ho tempo di leggermi la documentazione ..esami in arrivo  :Razz: 

----------

## danielinux

 *u238 wrote:*   

>  *danielinux wrote:*   
> 
> Come hai fatto a capire che veniva abbassato il clock?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Avendo un portatile capirei benissimo ... ma io nn ho un portatile ... proverò cmque a vedere con nvclock se anche a me viene abbasato.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho installato xgl e beryl da poco sul mio portatile. Funziona tutto alla grande ma non ho capito come avviare beryl-manager ogni volta che si avvia kde. Il diamante rosso non appare quando avvio kde e devo farlo a mano.

Devo mettere uno script in ~/.kde/Autostart ?

----------

## u238

metti questo in env.d:

```

# cat /etc/env.d/99kde-env

KDEWM=beryl-manager

```

Se il file non esiste crealo. Per rendere effetive subito le impostazioni dai:

```

# env-update

```

Riavvia KDE.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! Grazie, ha funzionato. Non avevo capito che bisognava crearlo in caso non esistesse quel file.

Non capisco però come fare ad impostare che Beryl sia il window manager di default... Devo imposatare l'rc.conf ?

Altrimenti ogni volta mi tocca andare sul diamante e fare "Select window manager"

----------

## ercoppa

Volevo chiedere se qualcuno con beryl 0.1.4 nata i miei stessi problemi:

-qualche volta le finistre minimizzate non si apro più, idem con altre aperte che non si minimizzano. Sono costretto a chiuderle forzatamente. Cosa strana che magari una finestra da problemi e un altra no. Ho provato sia emerald che heliodor

- non riesco a mettere uno skydome, se l'attivo e metto un immagine (anche prese dal forum stesso di beryl), lo sfondo varia ma diventa a tinta unita   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie per le risposte   :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

secondo me si potrebbe mettere uno sticky con tutte le domande su beryl, io l'ho provato ieri sera (notte) e credo sia un po il futuro dei desktop linux. Ok, c'è il forum beryl per tutte le domande e risposte, però forse sarebbe utile averne uno anche qui per i problemi piu gravi (anche io ne ho un po eheheh)

che ne dite?

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate, forse la mia domanda è passata inosservata.

Come faccio ad impostare che Beryl sia il window manager di default... Devo imposatare l'rc.conf ?

Ogni volta mi tocca andare sul diamante e fare "Select window manager" -> Beryl

----------

## pingoo

@ercoppa

sì, ho il tuo stesso problema dello skydome e anche con compiz e uso i driver open source radeon su una vecchia ma, grazie a tali driver e ad aiglx, gajarda radeon 7000. L'altro problema invece non m'è mai capitato, ho solo notato che rispetto a compiz l'effetto massimizzazione mi sembra funzionare leggermente peggio, coi bottoni che per qualche istante appaiono + grossi  (OT: preferisco beryl)

@fbcyborg

Non mi ci sono messo d'impegno, mi sembra di aver provato a porre root come proprietario di .beryl-managerrc. In via sperimentale ho "risolto" selezionando beryl, riavvia gestore, da shell altro beryl-manager, aggiorna, chiusura del primo rubino ma poi ogni tanto si ripresenta, forse quando si fanno delle modifiche...

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> @fbcyborg
> 
> Non mi ci sono messo d'impegno, mi sembra di aver provato a porre root come proprietario di .beryl-managerrc. In via sperimentale ho "risolto" selezionando beryl, riavvia gestore, da shell altro beryl-manager, aggiorna, chiusura del primo rubino ma poi ogni tanto si ripresenta, forse quando si fanno delle modifiche...
> 
> Ciao

 

mmh... elaborato per essere un'operazione di salvataggio di un'opzione di default!!!

----------

## pingoo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mmh... elaborato per essere un'operazione di salvataggio di un'opzione di default!!!

 

Decisamente sì, e diciamo pure stupido.. però dato che era uscito per sbaglio l'avevo usato. Se non si conoscessero altre soluzioni si potrebbe fare in effeti uno scriptino per modificare l'opportuna voce in ~/.beryl-managerrc, però non so se mettendolo ad es in autostart (kde) funzionerebbe (non so se verrebbe avviato prima o dopo beryl) Boh, attendiamo ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Nel frattempo sai che ho fatto? Ho chiuso il diamante, fatto log off, e login di nuovo.. e beryl è partito di default.

Ora speriamo che anche dopo un riavvio si riavvii!!!!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Non ha funzionato.

----------

## CICaesar

io ho risolto creando una sessione apposita che mi fa partire xgl, e poi uno script che parte in autostart che avvia beryl-manager

----------

## fbcyborg

 *CICaesar wrote:*   

> io ho risolto creando una sessione apposita che mi fa partire xgl, e poi uno script che parte in autostart che avvia beryl-manager

 

Ok, per favore potresti essere più dettagliato? Io beryl-manager non lo chiudo mai ed ogni volta mi rimane nella sessione, così che al successivo riavvio è già lì. Che intendi una sessione apposita? Io xgl lo faccio partire da KDM. (Per lo script, ho capito come fai).

----------

## CICaesar

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *CICaesar wrote:*   io ho risolto creando una sessione apposita che mi fa partire xgl, e poi uno script che parte in autostart che avvia beryl-manager 
> 
> Ok, per favore potresti essere più dettagliato? Io beryl-manager non lo chiudo mai ed ogni volta mi rimane nella sessione, così che al successivo riavvio è già lì. Che intendi una sessione apposita? Io xgl lo faccio partire da KDM. (Per lo script, ho capito come fai).

 

sì beh lo script è banale, c'è scritto solo beryl-manager  :Wink:  per la sessione uso gnome, ma sul wiki di xgl dovrebbe esserci il modo x farlo anche su kde. la sessione è molto comoda, xché puoi passare da beryl al normale wm quando vuoi, a me capita spesso vista l'instabilità di beryl

----------

## pingoo

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno con beryl 0.1.4 nata i miei stessi problemi:
> 
> -qualche volta le finistre minimizzate non si apro più, idem con altre aperte che non si minimizzano. Sono costretto a chiuderle forzatamente. Cosa strana che magari una finestra da problemi e un altra no. Ho provato sia emerald che heliodor
> 
> - non riesco a mettere uno skydome, se l'attivo e metto un immagine (anche prese dal forum stesso di beryl), lo sfondo varia ma diventa a tinta unita  
> ...

 

Ciao, ho scoperto qual'era il mio problema con lo skydome, magari vale lo stesso per te. Sono capitato sulle faq del sito di Beryl e ho scoperto che...

```
Why doesn't my skydome work? 

 Your skydome needs to have an image size that is a power of two. E.g. - 512x512 or 512x1024 are both ok.
```

 Ora mi funziona (certo potevano mettere una nota dove viene impostata!)

Bye

----------

## u238

 *danielinux wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*    *danielinux wrote:*   
> 
> Come hai fatto a capire che veniva abbassato il clock?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ho capito qual'Ã¨ il problema.. prova disattiva "Sync to VBlank" sotto "General Options" del "beryl-settings-manager". A me ora segue il framerate impostato nella frequenza (60Hz). fammi sapere!

----------

## danielinux

Purtroppo l'opzione  Sync to V-Blanck era già disattivata.

----------

